# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Intrastat per fattura cessione di beni in svizzera

## tubi

Buonasera a tutti, 
avrei una domanda:
ho emesso una fattura di beni (schedine elettroniche)
per una ditta Svizzera (intestatario e destinatario del materiale)
so che non devo fare la comunicazione black-list 
perchè l'importo è inferiore a 500,00 euro 
ma con l'intrastat come mi devo regolare?
devo mettere questa fattura nelle cessioni di beni
o no in quanto paese extra-ue?

----------


## La matta

La Svizzera non fa parte della UE, quindi niente Intrastat.

----------


## Pincopallino

Conserva la bolletta doganale però

----------

